# Going on a bear hunt looking looking for advise



## grneyemonstr (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be going on a bear hunt in Canada over the week of Labor day 2013 at waston's Kaby Lodge. Looking for some pointers, good reading about shot placement, educational videos. Basically anything that would get me prepared to put this bear down. Also I will be using archery gear any pointers on adjusting my current set up would be great.

Martin Pantera
Set at 65# can go to 75#max
28 inch arrow with fixed blade aftershock maniac broad heads
27.5 draw lenght
tru glo three pin sight
trophy ridge drop away rest.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

There are people on this forum who are far better qualified to advise on arrow placement and appropriate gear so will leave that to them. 

What I can advise on is for you to be prepared when you hit the border, especially on or shortly after a holiday weekend. It is not uncommon for anyone who even remotely looks like a hunter or fisherman to be pulled aside on the trip home and gone over with a fine toothed comb, so to speak, on Labor Day Weekend. If all the "I"s are not dotted and "T"s crossed according to Ontario wildlife rules and regulations you will likely get a ticket. FM


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds exciting! Visit www.bear-hunting.org to see all the info you may need. Videos, shot placement, and tons more.


----------



## keith1216 (Mar 22, 2008)

one thing you need to do is judge size, in my experience a lot of small bears are taken in Ontario.you can get good advice in here, but, as mentioned before get videos, magazine articles and any other info you can find. good luck and have a good time


----------



## Pabst33 (Apr 30, 2009)

follow the guide in during the middle of the day and set up quietly (in climber if possible) while he freshens up the bait.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a link to shot placement. Wait for a quartering away shot and aim for the offside leg. http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/bearshotplacement.pdf


----------



## grneyemonstr (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help guy appreciate it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdahms (Oct 19, 2009)

Shot placement: Our guide has always told us, aim center of mass left and right, up and down. Then move toward the front shoulder about 3 inches


----------



## mt.perchman (Jan 25, 2013)

best advice is DONT FORGET YOUR BUG HEAD NET !!! you will have a great time . i have been bear hunting for years.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

If you arrow one, make sure it's dead before you walk up on it. Don't laugh, it "cleans" you out when it jumps up and runs at you.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

keith1216 said:


> *one thing you need to do is judge size,*


Very important detail there. It helps if you know how tall some of the objects are around the bear...like a 55gal drum if the outfitter uses one. That give you a comparsion to a known size of an object to help judge size.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I go by the ears. Tells a lot usually on size and age.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Your current setup will be fine. Shot placement is crucial. You hit a bear good and they go down fast, alot faster than a whitetail. You hit em not so good and they keep going and going and going. I have been on a couple LONG track jobs for a buddy's two bears that were marginally hit. We didn't find either one. I have shot two bears. The first went 15 yards and piled up. The second ran ten yards , sat down, ran ten yards back to the bait and piled up. Very cool to watch that one. 
As far as up and down, you want to be pretty much in the middle . As far as front to back, make sure you are a little behind the shoulder and a little ahead of center front to back. You do not want to hit the shoulder. I would say broadside is best. 
If your worried about size, ask the guide for comparisons at your bait. If there is a barrel that helps. 
Take a stand with you in case you are not comfortable with the guides setups.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention being as scent free as possible is important too. Especially if you want the mature bears to come in. Be patient when the bears come in. Don't think you have to shoot the second it comes in. Good luck on your hunt. Tried checking out their website bit it wasn't working.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Something no one mentioned is Tree stand height. 10 to 12 ft max.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here is a link to shot placement. Wait for a quartering away shot and aim for the offside leg. http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/bearshotplacement.pdf


Great site !

Better than most I have seen, in fact the best IMO.


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

We take in hundreds of bears in our studio each year and get to here a story for each one, most are same,the hunters shoot the first bear that hits the bait. the average fall Ontario bear we see is about 5' and 150 #-- guys that are patient and savvy will hold out for the "right bear" and the stories roll in with this 300# plus that came in the last day. sure a hunter might see one like this on the first sit-be ready, but patience pays,.... if your looking for a 6' plus rug !!!!!!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

So how much is a standard hunt if you don't get drawn? I gotta have my bear fix.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

The name of the game is scent. I have successfully hunted bears for 35 years in Ontario and it always comes down to scent. Bears will hang back if they can smell you until you leave the area and you can push them into being nocturnal. Get a trail camera on your baits also to make sure you're not hunting a nocturnal bear to start of with. Most decent guides will do this for you. Also be prepared for action right of the bat. 7 of my hunts ended within the first 20 mins. If possible have someone follow you into your stand and bait while you get in. When he leaves it is like ringing the dinner bell if you did your homework.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

So Chillipepper, tell me how do you remain scent free ??? In the fall I am always sweaty by the time I reach my stand.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Really?
Lets start with a shower and unscented soap.
Wear cloths washed in unscented detergent and stored out side or in container.
Next use some unscented deodorant
Do not smoke or hang around smokers before going on stand.
Take your time and don't work up a "sweat"
Spray on a scent cover agent.
and most of all try not to ask dumb questions.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

chilipepper said:


> Really?
> Lets start with a shower and unscented soap.
> Wear cloths washed in unscented detergent and stored out side or in container.
> Next use some unscented deodorant
> ...


All good advice. Even with doing all that chilipepper suggested a bear is probably going to know you are there. Play the wind also


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys got skittish bears down there.

IMO, it has a lot to do with hunting pressures in areas,where we hunt, ther is zero pressure. Last bear I shot, I was actually smoking a cigarette, and BS with my buddy. Bear just sat there looking at us. My dad drove a 4wheeler into the middle of 3 bears on the bait, they ran about 20 yards and then went back towards the bait ( pops didn't stick around). After my dad shot his bear and it was loaded up on the machine, we sat around BS'ing. A big ole boar came out and just sat about 50ft from us in broad daylight. Looking back I wish I woulda shot him, but I guess you don't need to kill everything.

Down in MI, I could understand the need for some extreme measures and I'm sure I will learn them. It's going to be a culture shock.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

chilipepper said:


> Really?
> Lets start with a shower and unscented soap.
> Wear cloths washed in unscented detergent and stored out side or in container.
> Next use some unscented deodorant
> ...


Yo Chilly, No question is a dumb one . I have been successful on deer stalking and ambush both. I know the scent game. And yes I clean clean clean not a smoker no perfumes not one to eat or do other stupid stuff in the woods. I however have yet to meet a critter that would not reconize me through scent. 

Wind dirrection IMO is more important than anything. I stalk into my stands and have often walked up on bear, deer, hogs, and other animals without their knowing I was there. But just walking in on a nice September afternoon with the temps in the 70's I or You would sweat ! Nothin either you or I can do will stop that.

You are correct about what you say...I just wanted to hear what you methods of scent control were.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Joel/AK said:


> You guys got skittish bears down there.
> 
> IMO, it has a lot to do with hunting pressures in areas,where we hunt, ther is zero pressure. Last bear I shot, I was actually smoking a cigarette, and BS with my buddy. Bear just sat there looking at us. My dad drove a 4wheeler into the middle of 3 bears on the bait, they ran about 20 yards and then went back towards the bait ( pops didn't stick around). After my dad shot his bear and it was loaded up on the machine, we sat around BS'ing. A big ole boar came out and just sat about 50ft from us in broad daylight. Looking back I wish I woulda shot him, but I guess you don't need to kill everything.
> 
> Down in MI, I could understand the need for some extreme measures and I'm sure I will learn them. It's going to be a culture shock.


I am not too sure about that ? I was in Talkeetna at a friends home about an hour up river. Was there to hunt moose but the moose were up in the hills. So I took to bear, besides my friend wanted them gone. So not to bother the family. I sat in a tree stand along a well used trail for a few days. Not much bait, just a bunch of dog salmon I put around. Then one showed up. Skittish all get out ??

Sure miss that area !!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Any area around anchorage has heavy pressures. Ill do day trips around south central but i do most hunting in the interior. The 320 mile drive then the 5 hour ATV drive makes it worth it.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Terrific_tom said:


> All good advice. Even with doing all that chilipepper suggested a bear is probably going to know you are there. Play the wind also


That goes without saying but on a guided ontario bear hunt the stand is going to be set in on position so you can rule that out unless you have a backup stand for a different windset.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Yo on a call. Sweat in itself isn't going to spook bears per say. The scent that is produced by sweat after is starts do combine with bacteria and breaks down is the real problem. So if your a little sweaty in your stand chances are it isn't going to make much of a difference until later in the day when bacteria has had its chance to work it stinky magic. Being clean cuts down on the amount of bacteria and reduces risk of foul orders.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Theres ways to trick him into thinking your not there. One way is to have guide or buddy follow you into the bait stand wait for you to get in then bait and leave make a little commotion on the way out. After taking 15 nice bears over the years you learn a few tricks.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

chilipepper said:


> Theres ways to trick him into thinking your not there. One way is to have guide or buddy follow you into the bait stand wait for you to get in then bait and leave make a little commotion on the way out. After taking 15 nice bears over the years you learn a few tricks.


We did that on our some of our first hunts and I have to agree. Bear have troubles with counting ?? Two in, one out....lets see...thats everyone, dinner time .

Good to bring it up Chilly. Yes, I often shower before heading in. Never really thought about the bacteria thing. So I should have been good to go.

The problem I seem to be having is this. Getting into the stand, wait a bit and 1, 2, or 3 show up. Generally 100-150 pounders or smaller. Last season I waited all week watching many of the same bear. But there were photos of big boar, durring the day. The last day in this stand. A loner 100 pound bear came in...he was nervous. Something chased him up a tree about a 100 yards away. I could hear it come back. Never showed himself  ??

BTW...I never had any of those other bears look up at me or take notice.


----------

